# Theoretische Frage zu Server - Client



## MultiJoint (11. Nov 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum. 

Heut möchte ich euch mal fragen, da ich das irgendwie nicht ganz überblickt habe, was eigentlich ein Server & ein Client machen.
Beispielsweiße ein Chat.
Ist Client dann der User
& der Server wo beispielsweiße die Eingabe dan ausgegeben ggf. an einen anderen Client weiter geleitet wird ?


----------



## JavaMeister (11. Nov 2014)

Die Frage, die sich mir bei solchen Fragen immer stellt ist: Gibt es nicht eine Stelle, wo das schon beschrieben steht. 

Du fragst jetzt alltägliche Grundlagen der Informatik ab... Vielleicht wäre es ratsamer dafür ein Buch oder andere Quellen im Internet herzuziehen. Ein Forum ist kein guter Ort, um Fachbegriffe abzufragen.

Weil die Frage zeigt nur eins: Mangelende Eigeninitiative.


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Nov 2014)

Moin,

Client-Server-Modell

Gruß
Klaus


----------

